# Encender un led sin fuente de Alimentacion



## Gusso (Oct 11, 2006)

Necesito un circuito simplote, para encender uno o dos leds. jeje... simple verdad?, pues no. El asunto es no puedo usar una pila, ni ninguna otra fuente de alimentacion. 

Lo que estaba pensando es si se puede generar la energia necesaria a traves de un movimiento giratorio, o sea un dinamo. Lo que no se es a que velocidad deberia girar el dinamo para que encienda los leds.

Para resumirlo: Como hago para que un trompo me genere la suficiente energia a partir de un dinamo para mantener encendido uno o dos leds durante el periodo de rotacion?.

Desde ya agradezco su ayuda


----------



## elcuchi (Oct 14, 2006)

Como esas linternas que se agitan?? http://www.lorenzotools.com/verproducto.asp?id=1040


----------



## jesus amaris (Oct 14, 2006)

estimado Gusso, no tengo muy claro tu pregunta, si lo que no puedes usar es una fuente de tension como baterias, te puedo sugerir otros elementos que te pueden generar la tension necesaria para encender los led, y que tu puedes construir o tener al alcance:

celdas solares ( puedes usar transistores de potencias sin su caparazon )

motorcitos (los usados en juguetes que pueden funcionar como dinamos)

limones o frutos acidos ( usas la quimica para generar electricidad , si necesitas el esquema 
                                   me avisas)

la idea es que tu conozcas la tension necesaria para encender los led y colocarias los elementos necesarios que te den dicho voltaje.

Ojala te haya podido ayudar un poco...si necesitas algo mas me avisas...bye


----------



## ing-cel (Nov 19, 2006)

jesus amaris dijo:
			
		

> estimado Gusso, no tengo muy claro tu pregunta, si lo que no puedes usar es una fuente de tension como baterias, te puedo sugerir otros elementos que te pueden generar la tension necesaria para encender los led, y que tu puedes construir o tener al alcance:
> 
> celdas solares ( puedes usar transistores de potencias sin su caparazon )
> 
> ...



PODRIAS DAR MAS DETALLES DE COMO USAR LOS MOTORCITOS COMO DINAMOS?


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 20, 2006)

jesus amaris dijo:
			
		

> celdas solares ( puedes usar transistores de potencias sin su caparazon )


Entiendo que pelando un transitor obtengo una celda solar. ¿Tenes una matrícula para probar?
Ya encontré


----------

